# Pecan - Lawnmower Strike Damage



## Canyon Angler (May 12, 2014)

Hey all,

I have a young mahan pecan tree that I whacked w/ lawnmower and knocked bark off. (See photos.) I cut away the flap and am leaving it alone, but should I spray with anything? I have sowbugs already going under the loose bark.

I have borax, Captan and Immunox anti-fungals; sevin, malathion, dursban; if needed.

Injury is on the WNW side of the tree, if that matters. Also, I took off a 1" dia branch straight above the injury (it was ready to go, anyway) to maybe lessen the water need on that side of the tree.

Is there anything else I should do, besides not hit it again? My hunch is that you'll say to just leave it alone and keep an eye on it, but wanted to check.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 13, 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## derwoodii (May 13, 2014)

Canyon Angler said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a young mahan pecan tree that I whacked w/ lawnmower and knocked bark off. (See photos.) I cut away the flap and am leaving it alone, but should I spray with anything? I have sowbugs already going under the loose bark.
> 
> ...




yep thats about right wots done is not good but tree should survive, do consider pulling away the grass up about the trunk and add good quality mulch around the tree canopy drip line some may say light burlap bandage for a few weeks to keep moisture but not too moist so it need to be monitored

here an example vandal full ring barked but burlap bagged and moss used as protection


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 13, 2014)

Thank you, Derwoodii.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (May 14, 2014)

Canyon Angler said:


> Nobody?



You would get better results here if you were bleeding profusely, had a spinal cord injury or were dead.


----------



## Canyon Angler (May 22, 2014)

Ah, when I saw "Arboricultural Injuries," I thought that meant "Injuries to TREES"!

Thanks, maybe I'll move my post appropriately.


----------

